# Potenciometro deslizante logaritmico



## makine (Abr 27, 2007)

Pues eso, estoy montando un ecualizador y necesito este potenciómetro logarítmico deslizante. He encontrado en tiendas los que giran de 50K, pero el que digo no lo tienen.

Si alguien sabe donde se pueden obtener o almenos algun dato , por internet no he encontrado nada igualmente. Bueno disculpen las molestias.
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## makine (Abr 27, 2007)

nadie? weno espero cualquier opinion muchas gracias !


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 7, 2008)

Hechate un clavado en esta pagina http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm Te explica como truquear un potenciometro lineal para que trabaje como un logaritmico. Supongo que el valor que buscas es mas facil encontrarlo en lineal. 

Me estoy dando cuenta de que este tema es bastante viejito, pero pos igual le sirve a alguien mas.


----------

